# Creative Writing Graduate Programs



## MandarinChild (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello PCers! I'm wondering if any of you have been or are currently enrolled in creative writing programs and can offer perspective on the project? At the moment I'm pursuing an undergraduate degree in English Lit. and History, and I'm beginning to wonder what it is that I'd like to do after. I have to admit that up until now, I haven't found the time or incentive to write much fiction or poetry, but I think I'm going to wade into it slowly and hopefully begin compiling a portfolio of sorts in case I decide to continue with this ambition. I don't intend to make a serious living out of it--I suppose I just believe it will enrich my life. Anyway, I really would appreciate any and all comments on your experiences!


----------



## exxyea (Jul 7, 2012)

Unless you're serious about being a writer, don't do it because it's just a waste of money. Most Creative Writing programs are just places for you to share your work with and critique other aspiring writers. You're mostly learning from each other, and all you do is just refine, refine, and refine your writing techniques with the goal of finally being able to publish something.


----------



## bookjunkie (Feb 19, 2012)

Ill be interested to see the answers as well, great question!


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

exxyea said:


> Unless you're serious about being a writer, don't do it because it's just a waste of money. Most Creative Writing programs are just places for you to share your work with and critique other aspiring writers. You're mostly learning from each other, and all you do is just refine, refine, and refine your writing techniques with the goal of finally being able to publish something.


I think it's important to note that in university, you're often learning from *published* writers who have industry knowledge and a strong foundation in literary criticism/analysis. Sure -- there's nothing stopping you from writing your own stories and sharing them without doing a postgraduate creative writing course -- but some people actually need the structure, theoretical foundation as well as contacts who're able to give informed critiques while providing moral and academic support.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Creative writing graduate programs have many different emphases, depending on the school. Some focus more on non-fiction writing, while others deal with fiction, journalistic, memoir writing, or take a general approach to multiple formats. Even then, there are sub-specialties to these degrees that you can narrow into, such as science writing for non-fiction (writing for the layman while learning the technicalities of the field), fiction novel writing, and so on. 

If you look hard enough, you'll find what you're looking for, even if you want to study creative writing and literature together. Most of the graduate programs already require you take literature classes, or at least, classes that deal with various forms of writing, editing, and publishing. 

Many of the classes that deal with creative writing are workshops. You will have to fulfill the standards that the class requires, critique other writers, and put your own stuff out there to be judged. This can serve as an opportunity for you to gain connections and get your work published and develop skills in writing/editing in different formats. Depending on what writing field you're getting into, whether it's journalism, technical writing, or even novel writing, you will pick up some valuable skills. Depending on the quality of the school, you may be left to fend for yourself when you graduate or the school might set you up with connections for future jobs.

EDIT: As Morpheus mentioned above, many of these workshops will probably be taught by other published writers, who can give great advice and support for those who need some direction. The classes themselves not only focus on simply writing, but how writing is done.


----------

